# Ideas wanted!



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a hedgehog room but as of right now it's plain, ugly, and boring their cages on are on different little tables and I wanted to know if anyone has any ideas for a hedgehog room. I will be painting a light grey color and was thinking of making shelves for their cages out of the grids from their c&c cages as I'm switching back to bins C&C isn't as nice as I had wanted and I don't like them. 

Does anyone have any ideas or anything? All ideas welcome!

(Keep in mind my budget is small so DIYS would be great all my hedgies just went to the vet and with my dog I don't have a big budget all bills are paid but as of now I don't have a whole lot to spend so I'm trying to keep this project on the cheaper side)


----------



## Shnoot (Aug 12, 2013)

could use egg cartons, paint them and post them on the wall, provide extra insulation and sound barrier with a cool-looking texture.
I'd think of a theme you'd like to have for them, maybe personalize with their names, or their favorite things, make up some stencils of something?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you looking for functional or pretty?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I want a Little bit of both but not terribly pretty more simple 

I do have a theme idea my hogs love watching Once upon a time during bonding time or maybe that could be more of a cage theme.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Practical, not pretty but I have totes on 2x4s. It gives me storage space too.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I saw a picture of bins on wood shelving, I don't really want wood but I could always just paint it. Did it cost a lot?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't believe so. I think the whole thing cost under $50. We could have went cheaper if we used screws instead of bolts. It actually will hold up to 12 totes. Plus additional storage up top but a step ladder is needed unless I get on my tip toes and push it off, and I'm 6feet tall. Normally I have random things stored there, food, out of season clothes. I have even hid the kids christmas presents on the top shelf.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

That's perfect! I only have a budget of about $100. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I was also thinking of having a having name signs like shnoot suggested but I'm not sure.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I can get some later. It's used for storage at the moment.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't forget you can't make any changes until the babies are weaned if they are in that room.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

she's not in the hedgehog room she's in my room and I planned on moving her in once babies are six weeks old. I know not to move her cage and wouldn't do that, is Six weeks to early for me to move her into a new cage in the hedgehog room?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't move her until the babies are weaned and out of her cage. If you wean the babies at 6 weeks then you can move her cage at 6 weeks.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I just assumed babies wean at six weeks but I know by 7 they need moved out. I will wait until I see them eat on their own to move them to a new room.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As soon as they aren't in mom's cage anymore they can be moved. Don't move mom's cage until the babies are no longer in it. Even at 6 weeks mom can still hurt the babies if they are in her cage when you move it.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I think you misunderstood me when I move them I would be moving Nora into a new cage and babies into their own cage.


----------

